# which book would be good study guide for red seal in Alberta?



## k2mj0612 (Apr 8, 2011)

I am currently trying to obtain my red seal by challenging it through work experience hours (7040 here in Alberta)

I did my research and there are just so many editions for each text books and way too many for me to choose from.

I am currently studying the exam counselling sheet that i found on Alberta's Apprenticeship and Industry website (tradesecrets) with the two textbook i borrowed from a friend, professional chef by CIA 8th edition by Wiley and professional cooking 6th edition by Wayne Gissle. Also i have purchased the online chef exam questions with 4years+red seal equivalent questions.

with these books and the online questions would it be enough information to go for the red seal? or is there another book

or a resource that i would need to buy/ find out for extra information?

Also what kind of questions can i expect from the red seal exam? i have heard that some questions are easy as common sense to

detailed recipe and technique questions, and can be very tricky as to how they word it....


----------

